# Dap drydex



## PPaint6666 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone ever have a problem using this product on deep screw holes in door frames? I was told yesterday by a reputable builder it doesn't work. 13 years of using it never an issue. Anyone else have issues?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I would say if you've never had a problem then keep using it. Never used it myself.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

never had any problems with it. i use the one with the red cap. it's pretty darn good. when the holes are deep, i apply a bit at a time, let it dry fully, then put more on, let it dry...etc.- until it's filled. (if you just put a big honkin heap of it in the hole, it'll never dry. the outside will dry first but inside will stay soft so if you put pressure it'll move.)


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

same as most spackles, it sounds like. I just don't trust the "pink" thing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That's great if you've never had problems, but I can understand how others may have.

Always been my opinion and practice to use those type of products to patch drywall and plaster, not wood. I've used Dry-dex a lot and really like it, but would not feel comfortable using it on wood.

Back in the day, we used various spackling products on wood and just never had any long term success. Sure, looks good until the check clears, but embarrassing when repainting a number of years later. 

Elmers wood filler is such a great product, why not use it ?


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

daArch said:


> Elmers wood filler is such a great product, why not use it ?


yea he's right. i should've read the original post more closely. elmer's for wood. i just use drydex mostly on trim nail holes and nail holes/anchor holes in drywall.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Not a problem on the screw holes many installers use to set service doors. It helps to press filler into holes twice so the filler crowns over the surface.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> same as most spackles, it sounds like. I just don't trust the "pink" thing.



I went to the local paint store cause I was in a bind and needed some "spackle". The only thing they had was this DIY product that went on pink and dried white. I cussed under my breath about this store is supposed to be a PAINT store not an Ace Hardware.

Well, I used it on that job and liked it a lot. Have used it on other jobs and will now go out of my way to buy it.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

same here. it's my spackle of choice. the pink-ing actually helps.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like crackshot. I just hate how the edges of the tub always gets messed up and the cover doesnt go back on good and it drys out.


----------



## PPaint6666 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I'll keep elmers on hand for these situations.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I like crack shot. I just hate how the edges of the tub always gets messed up and the cover doesn't go back on good and it drys out.


 yep they all use the same tubs and lids


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I dislike how spackles flash. I tend to stick with putty for trim and drywall mud for patches.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I dislike how spackles flash. I tend to stick with putty for trim and drywall mud for patches.


I find that drywall mud flashes also.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I find that drywall mud flashes also.


It does if not done twice but from my experience spackle will flash if not done a few times. Of course flash will depend greatly on sheen and angle but I guess the point of my post was I dislike to use spackle on the _*SUBSTRATE. *_


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I dislike how spackles *flash*. I tend to stick with putty for trim and drywall mud for patches.


Maybe we should clear this term with Sirpaint first to see if it's not too pretentious to use in a discussion...

I mean instead of a fancy word like flash you could've just said something like: "I don't like how spackling ends up creating a variance in texture and absorption rate thus causing a uneven finish on the *surface"* (not substrate, jeez be careful).


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

That's the only type of spackle I use for interior, it works pretty good and it's easy to sand, although, you might need to re-fill if the hole it's too big because it shrinks a bit, other than that it's a great product.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jenni said:


> never had any problems with it. i use the one with the red cap. it's pretty darn good. when the holes are deep, i apply a bit at a time, let it dry fully, then put more on, let it dry...etc.- until it's filled. (if you just put a big honkin heap of it in the hole, it'll never dry. the outside will dry first but inside will stay soft so if you put pressure it'll move.)


 
You sure you were not borne in Franklin county Pa? That is the only place I have ever heard that term used :yes: Maybe it migrated to P-burg


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

chrisn said:


> You sure you were not borne in Franklin county Pa? That is the only place I have ever heard that term used :yes: Maybe it migrated to P-burg


ahahah funny you ask... i lived in pittsburgh for many years for college and work. and i dated a dude from chambersburg, which is in franklin county!


----------

